# apartment rent center albufeira



## Santo50 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi anyone know of any apartments for rent in the center of albufeira ,with walking distance to the beach. from 5 april possible long rental, looking to buy so we are wanting a cheapish rental to keep our money for buying property. any help would be greatfully recived. kind regards


----------

